# Weird looking Deer



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I went out Bow hunting tonight at a new place in Athens Co. 
Well after about 2 hours in the stand I see 3 does coming outta the woods into the field as they got alot closer I noticed one of the does was almost black lookin in color like a charcoal grey like , and it was a lil diffrent lookin than the other does . Is this just a weird lookin do or is it a diffrent kinda deer??


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

River, it was a whitetail but a few of them are colored black. I read somewhere they are more rare than an albino whitetail. I have never seen one but a couple years ago someone in Logan county shot one.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

A dark colored deer is called "Melanistic". A friend of mine shot one in Texas a few years back. They are pretty neat. 

Here is a link that may give you some info 

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/weirdwhitetails/wt_1201melanistic/

PR


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless it was actually black, it wasn't melanistic. Deer come in a variety of shades, just like many other animals.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Unless it was actually black, it wasn't melanistic. Deer come in a variety of shades, just like many other animals.


You got that right. In Hocking County mos tof our deer, espically Big Bucks are camo, becasue I can never seen them!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, more than likely t was just a darker colored Whitetail
Ive just never seen it b4 . I know one thing though , it gets close enough I'll have it hanging on my my wall cause its definatly unique.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

yea it just depends on the time of year and the deer itself, because typically the older the deer the more grayish/black it becomes, and it could have been the way the light was hitting the deer's coat, or like mmagis said, could be the color of the deer, but whatever it is, it probably isn't that the deer is melanistic; its just too rare


----------

